# Ergänzen von Bitmustern



## Grilli (17 Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe hier gerade ein Lehrbuch zur SPS Programmierung.
Ein Kapitel ist die Anwendung von digitalen Verknüpfungen einzelner Binärstellen.
Nun ist hier mit einer "Oder" Verknüpfung eine Bitmusterergänzung dargestellt:

L MW 10
L W#16#7
OW 
T MW 10

Nun interessiert mich was die Zeile "L W#16#7" bedeutet und wie man auf diesen Wert kommt.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.

Gruß Grilli


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2010)

Grilli schrieb:


> Nun interessiert mich was die Zeile "L W#16#7" bedeutet und wie man auf diesen Wert kommt.
> Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
> 
> Gruß Grilli



W#16#7 ist die WORD-darstellung der DUAL-darstellung von 2#111
7 ist also der HEX-wert, wobei 111 der DUAL-wert ist und dadurch (wiederum) 7 (der DEZIMAL-wert) repräsentiert wird.
auf den wert kommt man, in dem man sich anschaut, welche BITS man (de)maskieren möchte und dementsprechend das bitmuster in HEX abbildet.
beim genannten beispiel könnte ebenso eine 7dez oder eine 0000 0000 0000 0111dual geladen werden.

es spricht für die qualität des buches, dass das nicht erklärt wird.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 Juni 2010)

7 ist in binärer Darstellung 111
Durch diese Oder-Verknüpfung werden die unteren drei Bits auf 1 gesetzt. Das ist alles.


----------



## Grilli (17 Juni 2010)

Alles klar, danke. Langsam verstehe ich es.
Kann man diese Umwandlung von dem Hex - Wert in den Dual wert im Programm machen, oder muss sie vorher berechnet werden?


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2010)

Grilli schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke. Langsam verstehe ich es.
> Kann man diese Umwandlung von dem Hex - Wert in den Dual wert im Programm machen, oder muss sie vorher berechnet werden?



ist nicht nötig, man kann sowohl als auch angeben


----------



## Grilli (17 Juni 2010)

Alles klar, danke


----------



## The Blue (17 Juni 2010)

Grilli schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke. Langsam verstehe ich es.
> Kann man diese Umwandlung von dem Hex - Wert in den Dual wert im Programm machen, oder muss sie vorher berechnet werden?


 Man muß die Zahlen von HEX nach DUAL oder DEZ nicht umwandeln.
Die Darstellung ist nur eine Andere.
Mit dem Windows-Taschenrechner kannst Du in der Ansicht Wissenschaftlich eine Zahl eingeben und zw BIN/DEZ/HEX umschalten...


----------



## vierlagig (17 Juni 2010)

The Blue schrieb:


> Mit dem Windows-Taschenrechner kannst Du in der Ansicht Wissenschaftlich eine Zahl eingeben und zw BIN/DEZ/HEX umschalten...



warum vernachlässigen eigentlich alle meine lieblingsbasis 8???


----------



## Sera (18 Juni 2010)

@vierlagig

weils die nicht geben sollte 

 besser weil se keiner mag nur du


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 Juni 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum vernachlässigen eigentlich alle meine lieblingsbasis 8???


0,5 oder 0,25 hätten wir da eher akzeptiert, auf dem Forumstreffen war auch die Basis 0,3 sehr gefragt ;-)


----------



## The Blue (18 Juni 2010)

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum vernachlässigen eigentlich alle meine lieblingsbasis 8???


 

JA - da war was !?
hm... 
Wer zum Teufel benutzt das Oktalzahlensystem ??


----------



## peter(R) (19 Juni 2010)

Der Transpondercode (Squawk) in jedem Flugzeug arbeitet mit  Oktalzahlen
und ist daher für unsereiner Vielflieger nicht uninteressant !!  

Lief nicht früher der C64 auch über Oktalzahlen und daher mag 4L das so besonders .....  ??


peter(R)

P.S. Habe ich aber auch nur aus wikipedia.


----------

